# Imagen de la pantalla bloqueada de gnome, no cambia...

## HitMaker

Buenas, sé que para cambiar esa pantalla debería bastar con cambiar la imagen que apunta /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/background-default.jpg...

La tengo cambiada a una que me gusta, haciendo un mero  *Quote:*   

> cp /miImagennueva.jpg /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/background-default.jpg

 

Y nada, que me sigue saliendo la pantalla de fondo de gentoo (la cabeza esa o como se llame  :Laughing:  )

----------

## lexming

Prueba a quitar la USE "branding" en el /etc/make.conf.

Quizá una vez quitada funcione el cambio que has hecho, porque me parece que estas cambiando la imagen por defecto de gnome, no la que ha puesto gentoo.

----------

## HitMaker

Cuando vuelva de clase te comento  :Wink:  el branding lo tengo sip  :Smile: 

Y otra duda, me pasa, no sé si por tener paquetes 2.28 y algunos todavía 2.26 (vamos he metido en keywords todo lo posible, pero todavía faltan 4-5paquetes 2.26) y pasa que los iconos de los themes de iconos, me cambian si, pero el sistema cuando lanzas el programa, en cuanto a cambiar de aplicación con el tabulador y tal, usando gnome-do... pues los iconos siguen siendo los originales del sistema y no los del paquete theme instalado.

Es decir, sin ejecutar los iconos son los del theme, pero ejecuto por ejemplo firefox, y en gnome-do me saca otro icono aparte con el icono antiguo y si uso el alt+tab pues tb está el antiguo icono.

Tengo compiz tb, tiene que ver?

----------

## natxoblogg

Yo no tengo compiz y me pasa, se ve, después de indagar un mogollón, que es una cagada de los de gnome, yo estoy igual, además que los coleres de los temas no los cambia, por ejemplo cuando selecciono un archivo me tendría que salir seleccionado de color gris, en cambio lo hace con el azul de por defecto de gnome.

Después de estar mirando y remirando se ve que hay incompatibilidades en paquetes de la 2.26 y la anterior la 2.24, así que baje de versión todos los paquetes a la 2.24, pero hay algunos que no puedo bajarlos, con lo que sigo con el mismo problema, solo queda esperar, a mi ver, que actualizando a la siguiente versión cuando sea estable esto se solucione.

Mientras tanto puedes hacer lo que yo, pillas en la carpeta /usr/share/pixmaps/, y cambias los iconos de gnome por defecto a pelo por los del tema, dejando estos como defecto. Una solución palera, pero por el momento es lo que hay, hasta que no lo solucionen.

----------

## HitMaker

Si lo de cambiar los pixmaps ya lo había pensado, pues nada, tocará hacer eso, a ver cuando sale estable el meta paquete gnome de una puñeta vez que hay muchas distros que ya tienen esa versión.

Ahora quito branding y recompilo  a ver   :Razz: 

----------

## HitMaker

Lo del background está arreglado   :Razz: 

Lo de los iconos no lo logro   :Shocked:   he cambiado los pixmaps y tb los desktop launchers de /usr/share/applications/ y tras reiniciar gnome me siguen los mismos iconos, no lo entiendo   :Shocked:  quizás algo de mi carpeta personal?

----------

## natxoblogg

¿has sustituido los iconos que quieres de la carpeta "default" de pixmaps?

Después eliges en apariencia, sonde configuras el tema los iconos default. Con eso tienes que tenerlo.

----------

